# New line on reel



## SnagFinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys, got a new reel for Xmas as well as a bit of a care package from the old man. Trouble is, I have no idea how to attach new line to my new reel. When I say no idea, I mean what knots do I use to attach line to reel?

I did a bit of reading online but didn't find anything that stood out to me. The one method I did try ended up with the line slipping on the reel.

I'll post a picture of the stuff I have and am using.

This is for spinning.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi snag,
here is the knot I use for this:
http://www.fishplatypus.com.au/knots_line_to_reel.html
Most people tie some mono to the rel first to prevent slipping, then attach the braid to that. Only need to use a few meters of mono.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

An arbor knot is pretty good for tying mono backing to a reel. Mono backing shouldn't slip. You can then tie your braid to the mono with any number of different knots.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi SnagFinder,
Here is a link on how to tie mono to braid






Cheers

Alan


----------



## KizzNewcastle (Nov 3, 2013)

I check youtube for everything that im not sure on, i wasnt sure on this last week either and i found it on youtube, its your best friend haha


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

KizzNewcastle said:


> I check youtube for everything that im not sure on, i wasnt sure on this last week either and i found it on youtube, its your best friend haha


Lol sure is 
Here is another link which I had seen someone else post on this forum but I couldn't find it till now....






This is the best knot ever apparently 

Cheers

Alan


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you put a wrap of electrical tape on the spool you don't need to use mono backing. It gives the braid something to bite into.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool idea! Just learned something new. Cheers


----------

